# Ashtray, cigarette lighter, flashlight specifications



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications*

I bought my Phaeton from dealer stock - one of the 'introductory model' W12's that were part of the first shipment to North America. All of these vehicles came with the 'non-smoker package', which substitutes a little garbage container for the ashtray, and a flashlight for the cigarette lighter.
I smoke, and I wanted an ashtray and cigarette lighter for the front seats. Below is a picture of a car with the 'smoker package' installed, showing the ashtray. I thought that the cigarette lighter would just be a standard VW one (same as a Golf), but the front cigarette lighter has a different part number - probably because the trim on the end that sticks up is different. The two lighters in the rear are standard VW ones, same PN as a Golf, Jetta, Lupo, etc.
In the diagram and text below (from the VW electronic parts catalog), item 4 is the front cigarette lighter, and item 3 (not shown on the diagram, but listed in the text) is the rear cigarette lighter. Note the part number prefixes - 3D0 refers to a Phaeton specific part, whereas 1J0 is normally the prefix used for a Golf part.
Sorry I forgot to get the part number for the ashtray, I'll post it here when I pick the part up. The ashtray and cigarette lighter both cost about USD 35 each here in Switzerland, probably they are less expensive in Germany (typically, German prices are about 70% of the Swiss price). Not sure if these parts are available in North America or what the price is if they are available there.
PanEuropean
*Photo of Phaeton with Smoker Package (European spec)*








*ETKA Illustration showing front cigarette lighter*








*ETKA text, part numbers for above illustration*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (PanEuropean)*

I found out why the part number for the front cigarette lighter is different - the handle of the cigarette lighter sticks up, so it is of a design specific to the Phaeton (picture below). The two rear cigarette lighters are enclosed in a folding compartment, so they are generic in design and common to all VW products.
*Front Cigarette Lighter*


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (PanEuropean)*

the front lighter is actually a flashlight


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (mkla2000)*

It's a flashlight if you order the car with the non-smoker option package -which is now the default configuration for VW products. If you order the car with the smoker package, you get a cigarette lighter (which is what the thing in the photo above is), and you also get metal ashtray inserts instead of small plastic trash bins in the two slide out drawers at the bottom of the center console.
I bought my car from dealer stock - it was equipped with the non-smoking package - so, I just ordered a cigarette lighter and an ashtray insert for the front left slide out drawer.
PanEuropean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (PanEuropean)*

I finally got around to picking up the ashtray and the cigarette lighter that I ordered from my Swiss dealer back in October. The cigarette lighter for the front of the Phaeton is a Phaeton specific part, it is shown below. The cigarette lighters for the rear seats are just the standard VW lighters - same as is used in a Golf or Jetta - but you will need to order some additional parts to provide power to the outlets, and I didn't do the research on that.
The front ashtray is a Phaeton specific part, it is also pictured below. I'm sorry I did not note the part number for the ashtray, but I think it can be ordered in North America. You might want to check the law in your community first, I understand that it is illegal to smoke in certain parts of the USA - something about the 18th Amendment, but I'm not entirely sure.
If you are placing a special order for a Phaeton, you can ask for production code *9JB*, which is a no-cost option. This provides you with three cigarette lighters, one front and two rear, as well as four ashtrays, rather than the coin-holders that come standard on North American Phaetons. In addition, you will get illumination of the 4 ashtrays.
Personally, I think it makes sense to order the smoking package, even if you don't smoke. With the smoking package, you get the illumination of the 4 ashtrays included - the non-smoking cars don't have this illumination. You can always replace the ashtrays in the front with the coin-holders (they are cheap), and if you want a little flashlight instead of a cigarette lighter, you can buy one through the parts department at your dealership.
Michael
*Phaeton Lighter - for front seats*








*Phaeton Ashtray for Front Seats (2 required)*








*Ashtray Installed - Front Seats*
_It's 'plug and play'._








*Rear Seat components when smoking package (9JB) is ordered*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Michael, on you Phaeton when you switched to the push button start switch, the new console part had the hole for the airbag switch. Could you have put a cig lighter in there and use the other one for the flash light?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

No, the airbag switch hole is much too small - it is the same size as a keylock on a glove compartment.


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Well I had a quick look this evening and you are right Michael there is a tiny bulb that lights the ash tray and it is red. I have removed the front of the ash tray to reveal the light, tomorrow I will get the bulb out and will take some pictures I may have send them to you to be posted. My web page is in somewhat disarray. I don't have the smoking picture on the front of the ash tray. at the time of ordering the car I was not given a non smoking choice.I think I may hve posted this in the wrong thread. Sorry.


_Modified by pilgrim7777 at 2:45 PM 1-28-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (pilgrim7777)*

Here's the link to the thread about missing ashtray lighting in North American Phaetons: Missing Ashtray Lights in Phaeton?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ashtray, scigarette lighter pecifications (plastech)*

Hi Tony:
I'll have to check that when I get back to Canada. I know that the flashlight for the Phaeton is a bit different from the 'generic' flashlight used in other VW products, because the knob on the top of the Phaeton one matches the knob on the exterior rear view mirror adjustment switch. The flashlight itself (the bottom part) is the same, though.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Ashtray, scigarette lighter pecifications (PanEuropean)*

My April 2006 Phaeton was ordered with the 'no smoker' option. The front 'cigarette lighter' socket had nothing it it when I came to collect. The salesman slipped last minute a black plastic plug into the hole maked 12v that looked pretty bad. I took it out. Should I have got a flashlight? I have seen the 2004 string below, but wonder if this is included in the UK and 2 years on: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1651807
I also look forwad to the Michel's kind confirmation of the part number for the flashlight (that actually matches the mirror control) when he gets back.
PETER


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Ashtray, scigarette lighter pecifications (PeterMills)*

Hello Peter:
I can't say with any certainty if Phaetons sold in the UK with the non-smoker package (production code *9JA*) are fitted with the LED flashlight or not. This is because the final configuration of all the little details on the car is determined by the importer - in your case, VW UK - and not by the factory. My guess is that the vehicle would probably have been shipped with a flashlight. Perhaps another UK owner can advise. Note that if the Phaeton has ashtrays (as opposed to coin holders) in the front, it is production code *9JB *- the smoking version - and it will have been fitted with a lighter, not a flashlight.
One quick way to determine if the car is 9JA or 9JB is to look at the ashtrays in the rear doors. If there are lighters there, the car is 9JA. If there are no lighters - just blank round plastic caps where the lighter would logically go - the car is 9JA. You can also look at the build sticker in the owner manual (or, left rear corner of the spare tire well) for the production code.
As I mentioned earlier, the flashlight for the Phaeton is specific to the Phaeton because of the design of the knob on the top. Have a look at the photo below, which shows that the part number on it begins with 3D0, that being the model designation for the Phaeton.
Perhaps one of the NAR owners could have a quick look at their flashlight, and provide the complete part number. I am in Switzerland at the moment, and my Phaeton is back in Canada.
Michael
*Phaeton specific flashlight*


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Ashtray, scigarette lighter pecifications (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael,
Thanks for your reply.
I have checked the handbook, there is neither 9JA nor 9JB in the codes list (the nearest codes are 9AK and 9VJ). However the rear ashtrays have the blanking pieces you refer to.
Unless there is another UK owner who happens to have a non-smoker option recent car supplied with flashlight, which I can use as evidence, I suspect I will have to buy the flashlight (sounds useful) to tidy up the appearance and I look forward to confirmation fo the full part number when you or someone else can access it. Presumably there is only one grey colour to the trim in this area (I know it varies elsewhere depending on what carpet/leather colour you choose).
PETER


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

One thing I've noticed is my 2 front ash trays don't have the cigarette symbol on them. just nice wood. & the Toureg that i was lent the other day had those cheap black plastic plugs maked 12v too


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

StevieB, do I understand it that you have a 2006 3.0 TDI, with non smoker option, supplied with the front 'lighter' socket simply with a black plastic plug marked 12v in it?
PETER


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter
I can confirm that UK Non Smoker package does NOT include the flashlight. Confirmed to me by VW Luxury Cars very helpful and polite telephone agents.
I got mine from eBay, paid about 20 pounds sterling for it.


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_StevieB, do I understand it that you have a 2006 3.0 TDI, with non smoker option, supplied with the front 'lighter' socket simply with a black plastic plug marked 12v in it?
PETER


Umm No, mine has the smokers pack , with a nice chrome lighter, a Courtesy Touarag had the plastic plug. but my front ashtrays dont have the cigarette symbol on the outside like Michael's photo above.


_Modified by stevieB at 4:53 AM 9-5-2006_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (stevieB)*

A little off topic. What is the best way to get cigarette smell out of the heating and ventilation system in a Phaeton? The interior of my car doesn't smell like an ashtray or local pub (yes, I smoke in the car sometimes but mostly with the windows open). The odor makes itself known only when the AC is activated on a hot and humid day. I'm guessing that the odor is coming from the evaporator and then spreading through the duct work throughout the car. When the system is run in the economy mode the odor is very slight. Anyone know a slick way to clean the system?
RB


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

google.....air conditioning SANITIZER,


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_ ...Anyone know a slick way to clean the system?

Volkswagen of North America has published a Technical Bulletin providing guidance and procedures for this exact subject. It is TB 87-06-01, entitled "Musty Odor from Heating and Ventilation System." Due to problems with the Vortex server, I cannot attach the PDF to this post, but I am pretty sure that your VW dealer will print a copy of it for you if you provide them with the TB number.
Michael


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael, some time ago you said above:
'Perhaps one of the NAR owners could have a quick look at their flashlight, and provide the complete part number. I am in Switzerland at the moment, and my Phaeton is back in Canada.'
I never heard from anyone else and would like to get a flashlight in the Phaeton Grey colour. Assuming you are back in Canada, could you possibly confirm the part number off your flashlight?
I will then see if the part can be ordered in the UK and post the answer for other UK owners who took the non smoker option and were left with a hole or cheap 12V plug.
PETER MILLS
NB have changed to 12 point, what a relief, thanks for that (also no more signatures, phew ...)


_Modified by PeterMills at 6:14 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Hi Peter:
I'll do that tonight.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

Peter:
The part number for the Phaeton flashlight is 3D0 947 175 A. The '3D0' at the beginning of the part number indicates that it is specific to a Phaeton. Touaregs have a very similar flashlight, but the trim colour on the plastic surrounding the lens on the Touareg flashlight is black. The trim colour on the Phaeton flashlight is sort of a silver-grey, to match the other controls (such as the mirror adjustment knob).
Below is an illustration from the VW parts catalog. VW is sometimes 'too logical' when it comes to the parts catalog. In this case, they have put all the interior lighting components on the same page - hence the little flashlight in the lower left corner. Makes sense, but it is frustrating when you (naturally) go first to the parts illustration that shows the shift lever console area.
Anyway - go to your VW dealer with that PN, and also mention the illustration number and item number on the illustration (947-00 and 40, respectively) - that will make it easy for the parts specialist to order the part for you.
Michael
*Phaeton Flashlight*


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thank you very much, Michael.
PETER MILLS


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (palladino)*

tried to order three lighters ,they are on a back order delivery 7/10 days
Tony


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (plastech)*

Tony:
Be aware that the front lighter is a Phaeton specific part, but the two rear lighters are 'generic' VW parts, same as on a Golf or Jetta. The front lighter is significantly taller than the two rear ones, for that reason, the front one won't fit into the rear ashtray enclosures.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I am glad I stumbled on this thread! I was not aware that there were two flashlight versions and I'll pick up a few of these for inventory...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_...I was not aware that there were two flashlight versions and I'll pick up a few of these for inventory...

Or not. I priced them today and the Phaeton version is $59 compared to the Touareg version at 1/2 that. I had a chance to see them both side-by-side and can say that Michael is right. It's just a color difference.
I _will_ offer them for sale, but will not stock them. If you have purchased a Touareg torch from me in the past and wish to switch to the Phaeton version, please send me an IM and we'll work ou the details.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

For the record, here is a picture of a Touareg flashlight, scanned from a copy of the VW 'DriverGear' catalog. It is the same as the Phaeton one except for the colour - the Touareg one is black plastic, the Phaeton one has a silver-grey paint around the top of it.
Michael
*Touareg Flashlight*


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

Sorry if this is a dum question(s), but I have just picked up my Phaeton 12v socket torch. Does this recharge, or is it simply a battery powered unit that sits in the socket but does not connect to the 12v supply. If the latter, can you and if so how do you change the battery?
PETER M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PeterMills)*

It recharges automatically when you put it in the 12 volt hole.
Michael


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Flashlight or Cigarettes?*

Did the 2004 V8's come with a cigarette lighter or that mini flashlight in the power outlet on the right side of the center consol? 
My car was missing whatever was supposed to be there when I got it, and the dealer is going to replace it, I just don't know if they should be giving me a new cigarette lighter or mini flashlight.
Thanks.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (brezle)*

The flash light has limited value. If you are a non smoker so does the lighter. Of the two I would ask for the lighter. There are so many lights in a Phaeton that the console flash light kind of seems redundant. If you are still on the fence and the dealer is willing to supply you with a choice, ask for the most costly of the two. If you change your mind later you'll spend less making the change.
RB


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (Rowayton)*

I'll just throw in my 2 cents and say that I use the flashlight at least once a week. Light night I used it to get a better look at a beaver wandering in the roadway.
Art


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (brezle)*

Most likely the flashlight is missing. I don't believe they are interchangable - you either have a flashlight socket or a lighter socket. If your ash trays are metal, then it was a lighter.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (Paldi)*

Can someone post an image of the flashlight and its socket?
Sounds interesting?
I only have (about 5) lighter sockets - I dont smoke!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (chrishabberley)*

Try this thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1620344


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Most likely the flashlight is missing. I don't believe they are interchangable - you either have a flashlight socket or a lighter socket. If your ash trays are metal, then it was a lighter.

I think the socket is the same and the two items are interchangable. I find the flashlight very useful. It is surprisingly bright considering its size.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I use the flashlight to see in the non lighted center storage compartment.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

They are definately interchangeable. I bought a torch last week from dealer & it works fine.
Note that they insisted that it was only available for the Toureg, and couldn't guarentee it would work. I gave them the part number and lo and behold a Phaeton one just appeared.
I will never use a cigarette lighter (I have two or three others in the car anyway) so I would opt for the flashlight.
UK Price 22.30+VAT
FootSore


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Try this thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1620344 


Thank you, Fred! I'll have a chat with my dealer and try and get one/some ordered..


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Like FootSore said. The socket is the same. I have the light and the lighter and they both fit/work.
RB


----------



## cupboy (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (ArtWarshaw)*


_Quote »_I'll just throw in my 2 cents and say that I use the flashlight at least once a week. Light night I used it to get a better look at a beaver 

I've always found flashlights useful for that also.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_The flash light has limited value. If you are a non smoker so does the lighter. 
RB

The Touareg's used to come with the flashlight, and I have one in mine. I find it really useful! Its very bright, and seems to hold a charge for quite some time. The lighter, unless you smoke, is completely useless. I'd opt for the flashlight for sure.


----------



## cupboy (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (SeaTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaTreg* »_The lighter, unless you smoke, is completely useless. 

Not entirely. I don't smoke but I wanted something in the hole so I took the lighter from the 2003 I traded in and put that in the 2007 which had nothing. No lighter, no flashlight. Can I buy a flashlight somewhere, and if so, how much are they?


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (brezle)*

You want the FLASH LIGHT and you want it to be GREY around the bezel. The black ones are about half the ridiculous price of the GREY ones.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_ I don't believe they are interchangeable - you either have a flashlight socket or a lighter socket. If your ash trays are metal, then it was a lighter.

Uh - not so. The outlet (socket) is the same whether you get a flashlight or a lighter. Both items work equally well. I smoke, when I am home, there is a lighter in there. My wife does not smoke, when I am away, there is a flashlight in there.
As for ashtrays - in most VW products, the 'coin cups' that are the only option available in NAR are made of a slightly different plastic than an ashtray is. In the case of the Phaeton, both versions of inserts - coin cups or ashtrays - are made of the same metal. The only difference is that the coin cups don't have a little notch to rest a cigarette on, nor do they have a little inverted cone device to extinguish the cigarette with.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Flashlight or Cigarettes? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks that's good to know! Mom smokes but I've been telling her to not use the coin trays as ash trays because they would melt. I didn't know they are metal.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Photo of Phaeton with Smoker Package (European spec)*








*ETKA Illustration showing front cigarette lighter*








*ETKA text, part numbers for above illustration*









Alright, I am thinking of keeping the car for at least a few more years, so I'm back in project mode. And what I am thinking of is converting the passenger-side front ashtray into an iPhone dock, like so:
http://tunertricks.com/blog/ga...img=3
First, I'd like to remove the ashtray to see what's behind. Any disassembly tips would be appreciated, though I suppose one starts as per the keyless start button install photos.
Also, would you kindly put back the ETKA graphs? Thanks!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (Itzmann)*

First check thisabout 1/4 of the way down the page)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1683482
Next look at this:First section, #6. It's fairly easy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=208926
Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 8:35 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Next look at this:First section, #6. It's fairly easy.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=208926


Brent! Thanks for the quick response. The second link did not work for me.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Ashtray, cigarette lighter specifications (Itzmann)*

*Installation Tip - Replacement of the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head.* It is at the bottom of the first page on the forum now.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2089269
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

By the way - relative to an earlier post - I'm assuming that the suggestion that there were jurisdictions in the US where it is illegal to smoke was in jest and completely tongue-in-cheeek. I will surely stand behind the idea that this place is a political looney-bin, but the 18th amendment dealt with prohibition of alcohol and was repealed by the 21st amendment. As a citizen of the US - thrice removed from my Canadian ancestry (Je me souviens [que né sous le lys, je croîs sous la rose]) - I do appreciate the perspective of my northern cousins, and as an ex-smoker, I appreciate the concerns about being told when and where smoking is permitted - but though there are many places in the US where it is now illegal to smoke in an enclosed, public venue such as a restaurant or theater, I do not believe there are any jurisdictions where it is absolutely forbidden to smoke under any conditions - even in our legislated jurisdictional nuclear free zones <grin>.
Rick


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Also, there is additional discussion about the flashlight at this post: Questions about the flashlight.

Michael


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

I would like to retrofit a rear cig lighter into both rear doors (for phone charging). Michael, in your post below, you had some of the info but not all of the info (you mentioned additional parts being needed for power to the outlets).
Do you, or anyone else, have a parts list and instructions on how to do this. I don't want to invest in this unless I can see the end of the tunnel clearly. 

Any instructions, part numbers, etc anyone can provide would be great. With all the electronic devices out there having dual cig lighters in the rear would be awesome.









PanEuropean said:


> I finally got around to picking up the ashtray and the cigarette lighter that I ordered from my Swiss dealer back in October. The cigarette lighter for the front of the Phaeton is a Phaeton specific part, it is shown below. The cigarette lighters for the rear seats are just the standard VW lighters - same as is used in a Golf or Jetta - but you will need to order some additional parts to provide power to the outlets, and I didn't do the research on that.
> The front ashtray is a Phaeton specific part, it is also pictured below. I'm sorry I did not note the part number for the ashtray, but I think it can be ordered in North America. You might want to check the law in your community first, I understand that it is illegal to smoke in certain parts of the USA - something about the 18th Amendment, but I'm not entirely sure.
> If you are placing a special order for a Phaeton, you can ask for production code *9JB*, which is a no-cost option. This provides you with three cigarette lighters, one front and two rear, as well as four ashtrays, rather than the coin-holders that come standard on North American Phaetons. In addition, you will get illumination of the 4 ashtrays.
> Personally, I think it makes sense to order the smoking package, even if you don't smoke. With the smoking package, you get the illumination of the 4 ashtrays included - the non-smoking cars don't have this illumination. You can always replace the ashtrays in the front with the coin-holders (they are cheap), and if you want a little flashlight instead of a cigarette lighter, you can buy one through the parts department at your dealership.
> ...


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

What parts do you have already have fitted to your doors?

The wiring loom may not include the power feed and illumination services, since the looms are heavily tailored to the factory build option list for the individual car.

Chris


----------



## Mantaray4600 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry for the minor thread derailment ..

Chris, this is the second time in a couple of days you've posted excellent exploded parts diagrams to help us solve problems ... are these images available online somewhere, or do you have a disc/microfiche with them on ?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Martin,

Exploded VW Parts Diagrams are pretty much in the public domain, having being posted by several companies on the Internet such as http://www.vagcat.com or http://ifinterface.com

Repair information for your car's exact VIN is available for a €6 hourly subscription at http://erwin.volkswagen.de

This type of data is usually considered to be available for personal use (only) under various national and international Private Study & Research copyright agreements. This may be because ultimately VW and its contractors are the only source for OEM parts so there is no commercial advantage in pursuing a restriction.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

Chris
I'm not sure, I just have the regular non smoker door pop-outs with no cig lighter. Is that what you meant when you asked what parts I have fitted to my door?

Sorry to misunderstand you but I'm a novice. Just trying to find out what parts I need to order to retrofit my doors. I have an installer willing to do the work, I just need to know what parts to get him.

Any light you can shed would be great. Or let me know what other info from me you need


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Paximus said:


> The wiring loom may not include the power feed and illumination services, since the looms are heavily tailored to the factory build option list for the individual car.


Chris is correct, the wiring looms for the North American Phaetons do not support rear seat cigarette lighter power or illumination. All NAR spec Phaetons were equipped as 'non-smoking' vehicles.

Mike - please add your city/state or city/country location and your vehicle type (V8, W12, etc., and year) to your profile by clicking on the "My Settings" menu in the upper right of the screen, then selecting "Edit Profile". This way, we can see what country you are in, etc. and this makes it a lot easier to answer questions correctly the first time around.

FYI, none of the smoking accessory parts are available from VW in North America, which means you would have to procure them from overseas for a retrofit. That is expensive.

Michael


----------

